# New York Knicks 05-06 Depth Chart



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

PG-Stephon Marbury/Nate Robinson 

SG-Jamal Crawford/Allan Houston/Penny Hardaway

SF-Quentin Richardson/Tim Thomas/Trevor Ariza 

PF-Mike Sweetney/Malik Rose/Maurice Taylor/Jerome Williams/David Lee 

C-Channing Frye/Jackie Butler 

*I think the Knicks will be good next year if they trade some of the expiring players they have and some of the PF's.

Some of the Expiring Players Are....Tim Thomas, Malik Rose, Mo Taylor, Penny Hardaway, Jerome Williams, and Allan Houston

Those are the players that i would like to trade for a big man

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/depth?team=nyk 
^^^this is the knicks depth chart on ESPN.com^^^


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

The Way the Roster Currently With players in Summer League & All is I Would go Either A or B


Knicks A : Trying to ge Trade Value for our Expiring Contracts & Soon to Be Expiring Contracts 

Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jackie Butler
Mike Sweetney-Maurice Taylor-Jerome Williams
Tim Thomas-Penny Hardaway-David Lee
Queintin Richardson-Allan Houston-Trevor Ariza
Stephon Marbury-Jamal Crawford-Nate Robinson


Knicks B : We just Say F there Trade Value & Say Expiring Contracts are Gold Enogh & Go ahead with the Youth Movement . Cutting Allan Houston . 


Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jackie Butler
Mike Sweetney-Jerome Williams-Maurice Taylor
David Lee-Trevor Ariza-Tim Thomas
Quentin Richardson-Jamal Crawford-Penny Hardaway
Stephon Marbury-Nate Robinson-Aaron Miles


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Does Jackie Butler have a prayer of being a decent pro??


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

Marbury/Nate
Q/Crawford
pick one of several Atlanta 3's/Ariza
Frye/Lee/JYD
Kwame/anyone-bruno? cause frye can play some 5

lose sweetney in a sign and trade for kwame - i'm not so high on sweetney as some here are. Especially if he gets us a centre.

lose mo taylor and thomas and maybe penny in a trade with Atlanta

wave houston

we're younger, more dynamic, can build to the future with a young lineup and might actually be at or near the salary cap, rather than way over it.
and the bench - nate, crawford, ariza, lee - talk about a tempo change, love the energy that could create.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BigNasty said:


> Marbury/Nate
> Q/Crawford
> pick one of several Atlanta 3's/Ariza
> Frye/Lee/JYD
> ...


ATlanta??? Pennys contract alone equals the sum of the 4 highest paid hawks..penny and tt's exiring contracts is more than the whole hawks team...by alot!!!!

ild love to see your squad come true,but i doubt it happens..i think portland is the only team out there who will do a major deal with us


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Crawford and Q will start together

look at this.......... http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/depth?team=nyk

and if you dont think that Q ever played SF before, then ur wrong because he played SF on Phoenix while JJ played SG

Isiah wouldnt have traded for Q if he wasnt gonna start him at SF while Jamal Crawford will start at SG.

Q and JC will both be in the starting lineup in the 2005-2006 New York Knicks season.

JC at SG
Q at SF

Peace Out


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

BigNasty said:


> lose sweetney in a sign and trade for kwame - i'm not so high on sweetney as some here are. Especially if he gets us a centre.


Sweetney might be a good fit in Washington although he rarel seems to get enough playing time, maybe because he is always in foul trouble. If the Knicks were going to offer more money though, they would have to throw somebody else into the deal.


----------



## Krstic (Jun 6, 2005)

Why would you rather Kwame than Sweetney?


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

As good as the roster looks on paper for next season, looking back at the past season's roster, I just can't count on that thinking anymore. With the issue of Allan Houston, I don't even think you can put him in the depth chart. Here's a guy that takes himself out of games even when he's effective. He can't play through pain and at 30+ years old, I don't think he's gonna fully heal like we'd hope. Our best chance is to buy out his contract. Penny has been plagued with injuries for the past couple of years. I don't think he can be effective anymore either.

Here is my list of players on the current Knick roster that can actually impact the team in this upcoming season: (In order of my predicted effectiveness)

1. Stephon Marbury
2. Quentin Richardson
3. Michael Sweetney
4. Jamal Crawford
5. Channing Frye
6. David Lee
7. Trevor Ariza

Those are the only players on the Knick roster even worth keeping. The rest are trash. Even Q-Rich and Jamal are borderline based on the amount of money they make. I haven't really seen Robinson play much or even heard about him until the Knicks picked him up so I can't judge. He's 5'9, but Earl Boykins is 5'5 and every team in the NBA would want him on their team. As important as a big man is to have, I don't think it's necessary. You just need a guy that can man the paint on defense. Doesn't need to be spectacularly great. He just needs to be smart. What the Knicks really lack is a reliable backup guard that can provide instant offense like a Ricky Davis from Boston, Boykins from Denver, Daniels from Seattle, Stackhouse from Dallas, Gordon from Chicago, and many other teams. They've all got it. They need someone to relieve pressure from Stephon Marbury. Jamal can relieve some of the pressure sometimes, but he only (usually) does it with an outside shot. He's a streak shooter. If he bulked up and worked on being more aggressive in taking it to the rim, the Knicks could have a good shot. But, anyway, player-wise, the Knicks need a solid backup point guard that can bring the ball up the floor without trouble, and run the offense. Doesn't need to be fancy. Just needs to be done right. If you watched the games last year, the Knicks turned the ball over so many times because of bad point guard decisions. They need to address that issue and they'll be fine player-wise. Now, coaching, they need to bring back the old New York Knick mentality. The mentality of the 90s with Ewing, Starks, Oakley, and Mason. They need that comradery, that war-like feeling when they step onto the court. They need a coach that'll yell at them to do that. To leave everything on the court. In my opinion, the Knick starting lineup last year, when they had Mohammed, had the right amount of talent, but not the right mindset and heart because they played for a quieter and more toned down coaching staff. For the sake of this team, this franchise, Isiah needs to go after Nate MacMillan. He knew how to coach. He commands respect. That's what the Knicks need. If not him, they need to pick up an energy coach, a coach with fire and rage, like Bill Laimbeer, who the Knicks were talking to during the playoffs.
Well, I look forward to the upcoming season. I hope Isiah puts the right pieces together to turn this ballclub around.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i'll wait till we actually get kwame first


----------

